# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Принтер MF1522 долго думает при отправке на печать по сети

## Haast

Здравствуйте. Что сделать чтобы принтер не тупил. Принтер MF1522 подключен к локальной сети. Отправляю на печать и через час примерно он только печатает. Антивирус нод стоит. Что делать драва переустанавливал.

----------


## Vickhan

Можно попробовать поставить точку возле "Печатать прямо на принтер..." на вкладке "Дополнительно" в свойствах принтера.

----------


## Haast

Поставил. Разницы ни какой! Проходит минут 30 после нажатие на кнопку "Пробная печать" потом он только соизволит напечатать:( Как узнать в принтере дело или в компе или в сети? ууух:mad: он ламался как то раз ему плату какую то меняли но тогда он зависал и все.

----------

